# orienteering with type 1 diabetes



## Copepod (Sep 22, 2009)

Good thread here for orienteers and mountain marathoners at http://forum.nopesport.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=10051 
(Nopesport is an informal website for orienteers, with some mountain marathon and adventure race content)


----------

